# Mature Hay Market article



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

The following is from an E-Weekly article... from Hay and Forage Grower...you can sign up for this if you do not already get it e-mailed to you at ... http://hayandforage.com/

Mulch Hay For Sale? Look To 'Shroomers'

Looking to develop a market for mature grass hay or last year's grass hay? Mushroom composters might fit the bill, says Mena Hautau, Penn State University extension educator in Berks County, PA.

Hautau says the mushroom industry uses so-called "mulch" hay to create high-quality compost to grow the tasty fungi. According to Hautau, mushroom composters want grass hay at any stage of growth, preferably mature hay or last year's hay. "They don't want alfalfa, hay infested with broadleaf weeds, wet and moldy hay or hay bales that are collapsed," says Hautau.

While some mushroom growers will accept round bales, large square bales usually fetch higher prices. Some will also accept small square bales. "It just means more work for the seller when unloading," says Hautau.

To find mushroom growers, he advises hay growers to check the classified section of local farm newspapers or check out the American Mushroom Institute Web site at www.americanmushroom.org/comp.htm.


----------

